# Installazione livecd-i686-installer-2007.0.iso ...

## landolini

....sotto Virtualbox (come Guest) non mi va  >>>

 Failed  to start the X server

L' output per la diagnosi dice >>>

(EE) Failed to load  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore"  (loader failed , 7 )

Si puo' installare il liveCD come macchina virtuale ?

Molte grazie.

----------

## Scen

Si vede che, purtroppo, il riconoscimento automatico dell'hardware e/o le routine che cercano di autoconfigurare il server X non funzionano bene con l'ambiente virtualizzato di VirtualBox. Puoi sempre usare l'installer con l'interfaccia a caratteri, o, ancora meglio (x andare sul sicuro, visto che la versione dell'installer nella 2007.0 non è perfettissima), di seguire l'installazione "manuale".

----------

## landolini

 *Scen wrote:*   

> ......... ancora meglio (x andare sul sicuro, visto che la versione dell'installer nella 2007.0 non è perfettissima), di seguire l'installazione "manuale".

 

..... devo scaricare un ' altra  *.iso  ?

Grazie

PS - >>>

Gentoo 2007.0 Universal install CD

(up to 600 megabytes depending on arch)

hppa ppc (32 bit) ppc (64 bit) sparc64 

 non ha la versione x86 ....cosa debbo scaricare ?

Scusa, grazie.

----------

## Onip

 *landolini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..... devo scaricare un ' altra  *.iso  ?
> 
> 

 

No, da un qualunque livecd abbastanza recente (quindi anche non gentoo) apri un terminale e segui l'handbook a partire da quando parla del partizionamento in poi.

Buona Installazione!

----------

## landolini

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *landolini wrote:*   
> 
> ..... devo scaricare un ' altra  *.iso  ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Credo che una livdcD non sia adatta per l' installazione di macchina virtuale ....

forse occorre  >>>Gentoo 2007.0 Universal install CD

(up to 600 megabytes depending on arch)

hppa ppc (32 bit) ppc (64 bit) sparc64 

ma non c'e' la versione x86...non so perche'...

Grazie.

----------

## Scen

 *landolini wrote:*   

> Credo che una livdcD non sia adatta per l' installazione di macchina virtuale ....

 

E perchè? A parte che l'ISO ti spreca qualche GIGA in più sul disco, per il resto non cambia nulla

 *landolini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> forse occorre  >>>Gentoo 2007.0 Universal install CD
> 
> (up to 600 megabytes depending on arch)
> ...

 

Ehm... ma a che indirizzo cerchi di prelevare le immagini dei CD/DVD?  :Question: 

----------

## landolini

 *Scen wrote:*   

> ma a che indirizzo cerchi di prelevare le immagini dei CD/DVD? 

 

proprio qui....>>>>

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## Scen

Ok.

ISO x Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD x86

ISO x Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD i686

ISO x Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD (solo tramite Torrent).

Probabilmente la tua confusione è che non trovavi la versione x86 per il LiveCD/DVD, che sono disponibili SOLO per architetture >=i686 (quindi non utilizzabili su vecchissimi computer). Tu vai tranquillo con i686.  :Cool: 

----------

## landolini

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ok.
> 
> ISO x Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD x86
> 
> ISO x Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD i686
> ...

 

Nessuna confusione ..non mi vanno installandoli come macchina virtuale .

Si blocca tutto !

Per questo volevo provare la >>

  Gentoo 2007.0 Universal install CD

(up to 600 megabytes depending on arch)

hppa ppc (32 bit) ppc (64 bit) sparc64 

MA NON ha l' architettura x86.

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco, ora arrivo io a riesumare questo post....

ho il medesimo problema, solo che la mia non è una macchina virtuale ma un notebook HP COMPAQ EVO N1020V

Tempo fa avevo già rinunciato a installare il tutto... ora però in qualche ritaglio di tempo ho sparato su il solito liveCD e l'installazione è andata a buon fine solo che allo startx compare quell'errore lì del GLcore (lo stesso sopra citato) e quindi non va una mazza....

Qualche suggerimento ?

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Qualche suggerimento ?

 

Non intestardirsi a voler installare Gentoo tramite il LiveCD di Gentoo e la sua interfaccia grafica  :Rolling Eyes: 

O aspetti il 2008.0, che a breve dovrebbe venire rilasciato, e si spera sia migliore sotto questo aspetto

oppure utilizzi un LiveCD + serio (Knoppix&C...)

oppure utilizzi l'installazione con interfaccia a caratteri

oppure segui l'installazione manuale

----------

## lsegalla

Dunque, l'installazione manuale l'ho cominciata un minuto dopo aver scritto il post, e fra l'altro mi sto anche riorganizzando un po' di idee.... sicchè forse potevo cancellare il mio intervento.... se non fosse che spero vada tutto bene, e su questo attendo il risultato prima di pronunciarmi. Il mio problema è sempre di ordine pratico: son al lavoro con 10 milioni di cose da fare e al momento ho optato per l'installazione senza live cd solo perchè il tempo che ci perdevo mi pareva fosse di più che non fare l'installazione grafica.... dove per installazione grafica intendo il menu grafico da terminale.... è con quello che non mi funziona. In Gnome per l'installazione grafica nemmeno ci entra, figurarsi.......

Comunque prima non mi funzionava nemmeno links -g e adesso si e quindi qualcosa di diverso già c'è.

Per il resto:

1. 2008 son curioso (se mantengo il problema, e spero di no)

2. Io voglio gentoo e tu mi spingi verso knoppix, ma che admin sei... guarda che io non ho mai spinto i newbie alle guide in inglese eh!!!!!!!!    :Wink: 

3. fatto, non funziona con quella

4. lo sto facendo, e chissà che sia anche il mio turno sto giro perchè se va in porto penso che ne farò ancora di macchinine perchè ormai mi trovo bene con sto sistema!!

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 2. Io voglio gentoo e tu mi spingi verso knoppix, ma che admin sei... guarda che io non ho mai spinto i newbie alle guide in inglese eh!!!!!!!!   

 

Ma guarda che non "spingo" nessuno verso Knoppix: non è che se non installi Gentoo tramite il suo LiveCD alla fine NON hai Gentoo! Ti ho solo proposto delle alternative, guardando in faccia la realtà: il LiveCD di Gentoo NON è il massimo della qualità. A molti va bene, ad altri no. Per questi ultimi, ci sono comunque altre alternative per l'installazione, alternative che comunque difficilmente trovi in altre distribuzioni più blasonate IMHO.

----------

## djinnZ

In ogni caso meglio sabayon, semplice quanto knoppix anzi riconosce con più facilità le stradannate ATI ed NVIDIA, visto che nello sviluppo parte da un overlay di gentoo non rischi alcun problema di compatibilità ed il metodo classico di installare manualmente dallo stage 3 (preso da funtoo) resta sempre il più semplice ed affidabile.

L'installer grafico è risaputo che non funziona per niente e se proprio ti serve la comodità di avviare l'installazione e lasciarlo a compilare tutti i pacchetti che ti servono ti ho anche accennato come farti un semplicissimo script in documentazione (che poi puoi riciclare ongi volta che ti serve).

@scen: i tuoi colleghi devel però potrebbero pensare ad aggiornare più spesso lo stage 3 invece di perder tempo dietro al cd di installazione, IMHO.

Ormai serve solo a farsi prendere in giro da distrowatch&C. Al massimo lasciare solo il minimal che torna utile alle volte. E forse cambiare la guida di bese parlando di chroot da generico sistema linux invece che da livecd.

@lsegalla: vedi che avere X attivo consuma un bel pò di RAM e di tempo macchina, non è che convenga tanto, soprattutto se vuoi pensare di installare un mattone come gnome (ma anche con kde non è che vada molto meglio).

----------

